# Stolen Wheaten Scottish Terrier Puppy



## samanthaholmes

My husband and I have been burgled this evening and our 12 week old wheaten (white) scottish terrier has been stolen - we live in Caddington, Bedfordshire. From the bottom of our hearts, please, please can everyone keep their eyes peeled for him. We have only had him a week and he has only had his first set of injections and is very vunerable. My heart is breaking. Please contact me if you have any information.
Please help us find him.


----------



## new westie owner

So sorry to hear this hope you find him


----------



## Ren

Oh my god! I can't imagine what you must be feeling, I hope you find him


----------



## k4r4

sorry to hear that your dog has been stolen  .......

I would say tell all your neighbours about it make sure everyone you know can identify him incase some one has been sold him or they are the ones that stole him and are walking him , is this the first time you have been burgled since you moved to your house.... was it only the dog that was stolen?


I hope you get your puppy back safe and well.


----------



## thelioncub

Man! There are so many burglaries going on right now, but stealing a live animal has got to be an ALL TIME low!
I really, really feel for you. Being robbed is a nasty feeling anyway, so I can only imagine what you are going through with this.

As already said, speak to neighbours - if at least to make them aware. Perhaps check for sale animals online/in the area - see if he gets listed. Put posters up - all the usual things if a pet goes missing. Did you have insurance? - remember to give them a call to notify.

Wishing you the best of luck, and sending hugs


----------



## Lulu's owner

So sorry to hear about this. Would it be possible to get a story in your local press? Sometimes dogs get returned if there's a lot of publicity.


----------



## Pippin

Gosh, so sorry this has happpened to you. Have you heard anything today/got him back? Am praying you have


----------



## scottiemania

samanthaholmes said:


> My husband and I have been burgled this evening and our 12 week old wheaten (white) scottish terrier has been stolen - we live in Caddington, Bedfordshire. From the bottom of our hearts, please, please can everyone keep their eyes peeled for him. We have only had him a week and he has only had his first set of injections and is very vunerable. My heart is breaking. Please contact me if you have any information.
> Please help us find him.


I bred this puppy and have both parents I am totally devastated please everybody keep an eye out for him he could be passed off as a westie pup as not everybody knows that you can get wheaten scottish terriers There is a reward for any information leading to his safe return Sam and Paul we will do everything we can to find him


----------



## Claire Rabanal

Having had my puppy stolen I know how you feel and my heart goes out to you. Monty was returned after the local press ran a story and printed a half page picture of him. I would highly recommend getting him in the paper if you can. It made him to "hot" to hold on too. Very best wishes x


----------

